# Scorpion babies out the wazoo!!!!!!!



## Oasis Inverts (May 29, 2009)

Man I have been having very good luck this past week...........Every day I see new babies Im not complaing but WOW.....

Centruroides vitattus [xeric morph]






Compsobuthus brevimanus






Heterometrus longimanus - Asian Blue Forest Scorpion






Heterometrus spinifer - Giant Asian Forest Scorpion 






Babycurus jacksoni - Rusty Thick Tail Scorpion


----------



## H. laoticus (May 29, 2009)

Lol
wow man, congrats a bunch
you're gonna be busy w/ them haha


----------



## Oasis Inverts (May 29, 2009)

Buddy you have no idea!..............Thanks for lookin


----------



## evilarachnid (May 29, 2009)

All im going to say is HOLY CRAP!!!! that is a lot of babies...Nice! :clap:


----------



## Brandelmouche (May 29, 2009)

Very nice   

You did the right job.


----------



## Oasis Inverts (May 29, 2009)

Thank you.........


----------



## arrowhd (May 29, 2009)

Wow.  Congrats and have fun!


----------



## JC50 (May 29, 2009)

Wow!I`d play lotto  .You definitely hit the jack pot.Best of luck.


----------



## MorbidPh8 (May 30, 2009)

Wow hope you can feed all them lil mouths.  Looks like Im gonna have to buy some more scorps from you  ! The Centruroides vitattus are pretty.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 30, 2009)

Cool!  I'm kind of a sucker for Pandinus and Heterometrus babies, kind of like the look.  And how sure are you of one of those being a H. spinifer and the other H. longimanus?  Do you really know for sure?  If you do, I'd like to know, maybe compare the diff later when babies are off?  I've got some Heterometrus and still don't know 100% what they are so, hope you have some special info, ...I've already hit the pdfs and diagrams ..just would like to hear your opinion.


----------



## alexi (May 30, 2009)

wow.  If their combined weight equals a human baby do you get child tax breaks?


----------



## H. laoticus (May 30, 2009)

btw, do you know the count on that Longimanus? Man, there's like a double layer of babies lol


----------



## Vidaro (May 30, 2009)

lucky lucky  but i dont think thats a longimanus:/


----------



## H. laoticus (May 30, 2009)

Vidaro said:


> lucky lucky  but i dont think thats a longimanus:/


ya, the pedipalps don't seem elongated to me.


----------



## Oasis Inverts (May 31, 2009)

Thanks to all that replied to my thread, I purchased the Longimanus from a dealer who gets them from a breeder and I know the breeder and have spoken to him personally and asked if they are what I bought them as and he told me they are spinifer & Longimanus so I trust him........I will get indivual pic's of the 2 specie ASAP,As far as the count Longimanus babies there were 43 total & spinifer there were 27 Im happy with that....

Thanks all and have a great week.


----------



## tabor (Jun 2, 2009)

nice. where did you get the brevimanus? i a gravid female last summer to someone on here but cant remember who :?


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi tabor,

I have your girls now....Those babies are from the females you originally had...


----------



## habeas scorpius (Jun 2, 2009)

*how could anyone pass up the opportunity to use the word 'scorpling?'*

so anyway, i guess you have a few more mouths to feed in the household.  but you have to tell us- did you accidentally leave a barry white album playing overnight?


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 2, 2009)

were u looking to sell the babies...cuz id for sure LOVE some of the H. longimanus. let me know price if ur interested in parting with some.


----------



## Treynok (Jun 2, 2009)

I believe he has a thread in the for sale/trade section for some of these babies and a bunch of other stuff as well 

His sale list click here:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=154772


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jun 3, 2009)

Treynok said:


> I believe he has a thread in the for sale/trade section for some of these babies and a bunch of other stuff as well
> 
> His sale list click here:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=154772


Thanks Treynok,

I will be updating our F/S list today keep and eye out. I will be adding some cool new stuff.


----------

